# Hay Day!



## SandyNubians (Feb 18, 2017)

Some people get excited for pay day. I get excited for hay day! Getting hay is the one of my favorite things! I just get so excited knowing that we will be safe for at least one more winter.

I have been looking around for hay since the girls are losing weight, pasture is now a desert and no rain in sight for weeks. I saw an ad Friday. Feeder hay $3 a bale. Cut in March, but had been rained on once. I was gonna pass but, for $3 per 80lb bale, I figured I could salvage at least 1/3rd of it if I pulled off mold. Well, I made it over there like 3 hours ago and was gonna pass if it wasn't salvageable. I didn't see any mold when I got there and they let me crack open about 5 bales. They really seemed to think it was awful and kept saying "It's been rained on" "its badly weathered!" "Are you sure your goats will eat it?" but it looked perfect! It looked like something that would be $6-7 a bale not 3! It smelled 100% normal. Sweet, and like alfalfa. Absolutely no off/moldy smell. No visible mold, on 90% of the bales and those that do have it have a very small amount that could easily be picked off in seconds. It's tested 80% alfalfa 20% grass so I think I got a steal! Bought a little over 2 tons. Everyone loves it and I have yet to see even the slightest mold on the inside. The people I got it from has a herd of 120 absolutely beautiful boers. They all looked very healthy. I almost bought one...but I stopped myself. My brother actually took a job stacking hay, several hundred bales for them tomorrow so that was very nice of them as well. I am still tickeled pink. I think I got a great deal! Over 2 tons for the price of 1. Better quality than what I would have got if I didn't see their ad!

































What about everyone else? Anyone else having a hayday anytime soon? Am I the only one who gets this excited for hay :haha:


----------



## NigerianDwarfOwner707 (May 17, 2018)

Me!!!! I love hay day!!!! We just got ours.










New supplier. Previously, we had to drive 45 minutes to pick up hay and load up 10 bales into the truck. At 8 am in the morning no less. Then we found a new supplier - someone is lookin out for us  - 5 MINUTES from us, willing to deliver any number of bales we want. 2nd cut orchard grass. Bit pricey but worth it.


----------



## SandyNubians (Feb 18, 2017)

Yay for hay day(dance)Wow, that is close! I used to have someone only 8 minutes away. He already sold all his hay and won't have more for several months. The person I got this stuff from is only 20 minutes away on the dot. Not too far. Better than what I was gonna get before I saw the ad. Was gonna drive 50 minutes to get $170 per ton hay! Orchard hay ohlala: I LOVE that stuff. It fluffs and fills them up so well! Can't find any that is reasonably priced around here though.


----------



## NigerianDwarfOwner707 (May 17, 2018)

SandyNubians said:


> Yay for hay day(dance)Wow, that is close! I used to have someone only 8 minutes away. He already sold all his hay and won't have more for several months. The person I got this stuff from is only 20 minutes away on the dot. Not too far. Better than what I was gonna get before I saw the ad. Was gonna drive 50 minutes to get $170 per ton hay! Orchard hay ohlala: I LOVE that stuff. It fluffs and fills them up so well! Can't find any that is reasonably priced around here though.


It's not reasonably priced. Each load we get is $100. Lasts me about two months though.

Yes orchard is wonderful. They love the "ribbony" texture and they do very well on it.


----------



## NigerianDwarfOwner707 (May 17, 2018)




----------



## Trollmor (Aug 19, 2011)

Hay! :clapping: I feel sort of RICH even if all this nice green hay is not mine! (dance)


----------



## SandyNubians (Feb 18, 2017)

NigerianDwarfOwner707 said:


> It's not reasonably priced. Each load we get is $100. Lasts me about two months though.
> 
> Yes orchard is wonderful. They love the "ribbony" texture and they do very well on it.


Aww, what cuties! Stuffing their faces! Yummy hay is the best!
Oh wow. That is pricey. For one ton around here would run me 350. Umm, no thanks! Alfalfa is the cheapest hay around here. This stuff is higher in alfalfa than my last stuff (last stuff was 60-40 alfalfa grass) I have been having some pretty bad calcium issues with the does his year so hopefully it works out. This stuff all together should last me until December. I'll probably get another ton in October to have for the winter and until march when the pasture is back.


----------



## Goats Rock (Jun 20, 2011)

We are in desperation mode. So much rain, can't get in the fields, we never get more than 2 dry days then a downpour. I have 14 days of hay then I am terrified. No one has hay. The few that might are selling moldy small squares (30#) bales for $10 ea. 

You are so fortunate to have gotten that nice hay!


----------



## SandyNubians (Feb 18, 2017)

Oh wow. 30lbs of mold for $10? You gotta be kidding me! That is insane.

I am very lucky I got it. I was also in desperate mode but for the opposite reason. Everything is dry, too dry. So prices have raised way up since they are running more irrigation, and since people are needing hay sooner. If I was baling my own hay, it would be great but I am not anywhere near set up for that. I was expecting mold on these bales, but figures I could salvage at least 1,800lbs or so of it so it would be alright. I was smiling like a mad when I saw how good it looked and how very little/no mold they had. I don't have to go through the trouble of sorting and peeling/cutting bales to get mold off, and I got darn near 4,500lbs of it. Wish I had taken the rest. Would have been another 2 tons, but someone else was coming to pick that's stuff up right after me.


----------



## Sfgwife (Feb 18, 2018)

I can only dream to find alfalfa below $15 a bale here. Orchard, timothy and clover are what we just seeded with and i think rye. It is a nice pasture mix that a lot of farmers use here. The goats and gow and buns love it. I tried to get the lady i got cricket from to sell me one bale of alfalfa... newp. :/. She did send us home with a third of a bale. I have it in my milk room in a bag and after the stand the girls get a lil bit for a munch. So i really need find some more cause they love it.

We have a ten acre field that a tenant farmer was using. But this fall he is gonna plug in seed over there. I told paul to start savin now cause i want it alfalfa lol. He said i was crazy but that he would buy some and mix it in with the pasture mix he is doin over there. 

But yay for hay day! And not havin do alll the work of cuttin, tettin, balin and prayin for no rain while it is on the ground. Lol.


----------



## Trollmor (Aug 19, 2011)

Sfgwife said:


> Yay for hay day! And not havin do alll the work of cuttin, tettin, balin and prayin for no rain while it is on the ground. Lol.


You said the very words ... :imok:


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Nice.


----------

